# You chubby, overweight, or fat?



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

So I was just biking to the store, and I saw two couples go in.

One was an extremely fit guy, with a heavier woman.
The other was an overweight guy, with an extremely hot woman.

When they left the store and I was in, the young girl at the counter (who is extremely hot btw and friendly as hell) said "I can't see how someone so fit can date someone that size". Not as an insult or anything mind you.

And it got me thinking, how many of you are chubby or overweight or, no offense but actually fat, and have girlfriends or boyfriends?

I'm just curious because, I'm... actually I don't know. I'd say overweight, but not overweight to the point where I can't do things. I'm a very active person and strong and have great stamina and a decent runner and shit, I just have a beer belly I suppose. I can lift heavier things that other people can't like generators or railway ties and such with ease, and I don't have a girlfriend. And as far as I know, I don't get looks or checked out either. I'm not a dick or anything, sarcastic sure, but to a girl I'm literally a genuine gentleman.


----------



## mechadylan (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So I was just biking to the store, and I saw two couples go in.
> 
> One was an extremely fit guy, with a heavier woman.
> The other was an overweight guy, with an extremely hot woman.
> ...


I think I'm chubby, WiiFit+ says I'm obese, Garfield says I'm undertall...gf of 4 years says I'm average.  It's all perspective, I guess.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe all the girls in your town are familiar with your online personality...

And

I'm not fucking fat! Leave me alone, K?!


----------



## paulfalcon (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm fat with no girlfriend. Then again, it's not like I ever asked anyone out, lawl.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm mildly_ under_weight, and I'm not in a relationship.


----------



## Devin (Apr 4, 2013)

Not lean, but not fat. Middle ground, and I do have a girlfriend.

I'm extremely tall for my age so the weight kind of evens out.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm slightly chubby and forever alone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Maybe all the girls in your town are familiar with your online personality...


 
Maybe that's why I keep getting some action from girls.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2013)

Underweight and tall.
Meh, had it all me life and accepted it.
Personally I like thin guys ;3
But meh, tad chubby guys are also cute n__n

Honestly, dies size really matter?
If someone loves someone then let them love that person.
Black or white, gay or straight, thin or fat, tall or short.
As long as they love each other then who are you to judge?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm actually slim, but forever alone....       















































for now, bitch. I'm just freaking 13 years old so I don't need any relationship,


----------



## Forstride (Apr 4, 2013)

I am skinny and ripped as fuck.  ;o;


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

I was overweight, coming in at 196 - 200 or so pounds (I'm only 5'9").  

Got sick of being the fat kid and decided to lose the weight. I dropped about 60 or so pounds over the course of my Junior year in High School.

Just recently got tired of being underweight, so I've been trying to gain. Not a fun process, let me tell you - I'm up 20 pounds, but eating has lost all of its luster.

Yay.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 4, 2013)

Fun fact: Gahars has a six-pack.

Me: Do I give a fuck? Not really.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a normal BMI but it's more fat than muscle giving me the weight so I'm kinda skinny but I've got undefined roundness as a whole. It is a shame since I used to be in great shape but after my school life ended, there was no convenient way to work out and my friends weren't big on sports or biking so I lost a far bit of my physical charm. 

As for relationships. I find them easy to get (they tend to ask me out) but hard to keep (happens when you aren't interested in them to begin with but I'm always curious to try if they are interested in me to begin with.) never dated a "fat chick" yet though.

oddly enough back in the day, larger people meant they were a secure choice for a mate since it showed food was easy to come by for them. curvy women were also preferred cause it meant the baby had a higher rate of survival making her a more desirable mate.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm fit with abs. Been single all my life


----------



## Lacius (Apr 4, 2013)

My BMI is 18.9, and I personally like my prospective mammalian mates to have a BMI of less than 25.


----------



## Xale (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to be fat, i was 265lbs and had a gf for 4 years (ended last year). Ive been steadily losing weight and now im 193, so i guess that puts me in the chubby/overweight category.


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I was overweight, coming in at 196 - 200 or so pounds (I'm only 5'9").
> 
> Got sick of being the fat kid and decided to lose the weight. I dropped about 60 or so pounds over the course of my Junior year in High School.
> 
> ...


When food gets boring consume more water to keep your stomach capacity larger so that when you do get your need to feed back you can get back on that hog and pig out. but when I was in college i usually ended my workouts with a carton of chocolate milk, a chocolate doughnut and a double shot of olive oil. damn did I drink a lot of olive oil... worked wonders though!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I was overweight, coming in at 196 - 200 or so pounds (I'm only 5'9").
> 
> Got sick of being the fat kid and decided to lose the weight. I dropped about 60 or so pounds over the course of my Junior year in High School.
> 
> ...


 
I'm 5'7'' , I'm 220 pounds. Mind you everybody in my family is bigger set, so a big part of it is genetics. But when I do work hard and everything, I don't really lose a whole lot of weight. When I was working at the mill, in the summer when it was like 40 celsius, The lowest I got was 195, and that wasn't eating either.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 4, 2013)

I happen to have a big and heavy frame, a trait which runs in the family. And am well-fed. That's all.

And forever alone......

Actually I could have avoided that though they are definitely not hot so to speak. Wait..... come to think of it, they were a couple of hot one.... FUCCCKK.













I friendzoned myself even before friendzoning became mainstream. Kill me now. FML


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm 5'7'' , I'm 220 pounds. Mind you everybody in my family is bigger set, so a big part of it is genetics. But when I do work hard and everything, I don't really lose a whole lot of weight. When I was working at the mill, in the summer when it was like 40 celsius, The lowest I got was 195, and that wasn't eating either.


I'm 5'7" but 130 pounds. judging by what you've said earlier though I'd say you are probably muscular but with a more uniformed body. Do you happen to eat a lot of flour based foods? I remember hearing people who were in good shape but considered overweight benefited from a cut back of 1-2 servings of grains a day, substituting the calories of that with protein and the other stuff with veggies (except corn; that shirt be hella fattening). or you can try the lazy mans approach. wake up and choose either sugar or grain products as your carb source and omit the other as both eventually refine themselves to the same thing but pure sugar tends to be consumed faster and thus is less likely to be stored. for example two pieces of whole wheat bread and a can of pepsi will have about the same sugar content once everything has been broken down but since the bread takes longer to become sugar the things eaten with it tend to be used for energy first causing the bread portion to be more likely to be stored as fat.

Not that I'm saying you need it. just throwing it out there in case you are curious. If I learned one thing in college its that BMI alone is bunk and that you can have physically  healthy individuals in many sizes. In fact you'd be surprised how many people in my personal fitness class were considered overweight due to their muscle mass using that method.


----------



## jomaper (Apr 4, 2013)

It's funny because what you -seem- to not understand is that the looks has almost nothing to do.
It's all about personality.

Edit: I don't mean that you guys are assholes, but that you just need to find a girl that shares stuff with you/think you're cool


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 4, 2013)

The opposite sex attracting abilities comes down to confidence and confidence.
You will tend to find that a lot of overweight people have low self esteem and as a result their opposite sex attracting abilities are hampered.
However if you find a confident fat guy he's gonna be getting bitches.

Also being a gentleman gets you nowhere besides the friendzone.
Not saying be a complete dick(even though that works for some people) but you can't portray yourself as a friend and then be mad when she treats you like one.You must portray yourself as a high value mate.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 4, 2013)

Fat and married with 1 child. Trying to change that.

...well...The fat part, not the married part.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> The opposite sex attracting abilities comes down to confidence and confidence.
> You will tend to find that a lot of overweight people have low self esteem and as a result their opposite sex attracting abilities are hampered.
> However if you find a confident fat guy he's gonna be getting bitches.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah... if this man can get laid, anyone can:


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 4, 2013)

Have a high metabolism. I'm probably as fat now as I've ever been but you wouldn't notice my "belly" unless my shirt's off ... or too tight.
My wife says she's proud she's finally been able to "fatten" me up. She, on the other hand has ALWAYS claimed she was fat. She's gone from "thin with curves" to "a little chubby" in the the 5 years we've been married but nothing huge. She only considers herself thin in retrospect, though. *It's all about perception*. My mother-in-law, on the other hand, I would say is borderline obese but ONLY comments on how everyone ELSE if fat.

Wasn't one to date much during my life ... but I AM married.



DinohScene said:


> ...gay or straight...


It doesn't matter which one they are for you to love them or not ... but it can cause some serious complications if they're not on the same side as you.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 4, 2013)

Overweight, 6'3" @~240lbs.  Happily in a relationship though, and a long term one at that.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 4, 2013)

Trust me there are a lot of women out there who love burly guys. Genetically women are still programed to seek out someone they can be confident can protect them. That comes down to your size and additionally, your attitude. Mind you, you don't have to be a macho-douche or anything. I find that a quiet disposition and a palpable aura of "I'm not someone you want to test; shit will get real," works well.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm 5'7'' , I'm 220 pounds. Mind you everybody in my family is bigger set, so a big part of it is genetics.


This is me, if you substitute 220 with around 190.

Had plenty of girlfriends before, some people consider "hot", but I'm single atm. Though I am working to get a new girl, who again people consider "hot", and it's working pretty well.
EDIT: And she's like, half my size too btw.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah... if this man can get laid, anyone can:


 
There is a very specific reason that man gets laid, and it isn't because he oozes charm.


----------



## LoganK93 (Apr 4, 2013)

Im about 5' 10" and 180 pounds, and I've had a boyfriend for two years. Althougb I also wear nice clothes, and take care of myself otherwise. I also don't have a completely awful personality, which does indeed factor into most relationships.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Apr 4, 2013)

5'7" (I'm short... I know)
Underweight.
That's prolly because I play football/soccer too much and also freestyle from time to time. (I can do the Rainbow flick <3)


----------



## LDAsh (Apr 4, 2013)

This might come as a shock to some people, so please take a deep breath and a seat... but... there's this kinda thing kinda like kinda called "love" which some people fall into, because of personality and a thing called a "soul".  When this happens, it makes how someone looks fall right down the list of priorities.  I know, I know, harsh reality smack in the face again, but it's true.

You see, when you're "hot as hell" and you get into a car accident, and shards of broken glass rip your face up and make you look like a freak with a face full of ugly scars, and your leg bones break into so many little pieces that getting enough exercise is almost impossible, well, you know, your hot bf/gf IS going to leave you.  It's guaranteed.  You see, too much TV and too many magazine covers have taken control of your brains that the second someone's looks take a turn for the worse it's straight back to the meat market with them.  They'd do it to you, because really you'd have done it to them.  Surrrre you would, don't kid yourself.

BTW if you really want to know I was once fat but not anymore, and I feel *completely the same* now as I did back then, and still with the same beautiful girl.  I can run really fast and jump high into the air, but I still see the same fat turd in the mirror.  My gf still sees the same guy too, but all the good sides.  There's that "soul" thing again that I was talking about.  Get yours today! *sorry, no refunds.


----------



## 1NOOB (Apr 4, 2013)

used to weight 260 pounds , im at 170 now and i never got a gf xD lol if someone want to see the difrence xD; 



Spoiler









EDIT : 20 on the left , 22 on the right


----------



## jomaper (Apr 4, 2013)

1NOOB said:


> used to weight 260 pounds , im at 170 now and i never got a gf xD lol if someone want to see the difrence xD;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 4, 2013)

About 6'1", 160 pounds, hardly any fat really. gets annoying when women who aren't super slim and fit call themselves fat because they have slightly more body fat than me. But I think it's more just them wanting attention.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 4, 2013)

im not obese but i am not thin
seem to be able to get the right amount of cuddly and the face saves it 
current GF over year and a half now and she fell fore me mwmwmwwhahahaha


----------



## Sterling (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm six foot one and I weigh over 300 pounds. Recently I found that no matter what I tried, I couldn't lose the weight, but I never gain any either. So I found the best way to get women to notice me was to be ultra confident and make less self-deprecating jokes. Both have worked wonders in my dating life so far. I'm still single, but I have more than five potential girls that I could ask at any moment. I must get a decent paycheck first though. 

EDIT: So has the color black. Particularly vertical/horizontal striped shirts.


----------



## jomaper (Apr 4, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I'm six foot one and I weigh over 300 pounds. Recently I found that no matter what I tried, I couldn't lose the weight, but I never gain any either. *So I found the best way to get women to notice me was to be ultra confident and make less self-deprecating jokes*. Both have worked wonders in my dating life so far. I'm still single, but I have more than five potential girls that I could ask at any moment. I must get a decent paycheck first though.
> 
> EDIT: So has the color black. Particularly vertical/horizontal striped shirts.


This^
I can't stress this enough. When trying to get a girl you will ALWAYS fail if you keep doing jokes about yourself. Instead of that for each joke about how fat you are joke two times about how cool/good/rad/smart you are.
No, that doesn't mean you should act like a douche.
Just keep it cool and don't show her how low is your self-esteem (and by doing that you will actually rise it)


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm 6'2", 190 lbs. I appear skinny to everyone else but I have a little bit of a belly going on, haha. Only noticeable without a shirt. I need to start running again.
Don't have a girlfriend at the moment but I never had problems before. (I'm actually a closet nerd, so that helps a bit, haha.)

Honestly though (and I know I'm echoing what a lot of others have said) it doesn't really matter. The people I've dated, I dated for their personality, not their body type.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 4, 2013)

im not even chubby, and i dont have a girlfriend. world is a weird place really


----------



## jomaper (Apr 4, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> im not even chubby, and i dont have a girlfriend. world is a weird place really


^lol
with that mindset ofc you're single.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm 174 (5' 8½") and I weight roughly 80kg (176 pounds), dunno if I'm fat, overweight, chubby or normal, nor do I care. x3
I do get a belly sometimes when I stop exercising, which happens mostly during Summer since it's too hot and I become lazier. Lol. xP


Also, I've had girls that liked me during my days of being a jerk, and I was slightly fatter than now (also shorter though), when I was at my best physically and started being nice, only one ever liked me. So yeah, it really depends a lot from people to people, while it's true that looks do matter, it's mostly for first impressions, the more you know someone, the less their looks matter.


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2013)

I am overweight. or fat if you want to call me that. (Wii Fit and BMI says I'm obese). I'm active, I'm strong. I do have a "beer belly" and and almost have boobs. But apart from that I feel average. 
I'm 181 cm (5' 11" ) and weigh about 95 kg (209 lbs). Now I've gained a lot since I broke my hand and couldn't be active in the same way I usually am, and been depressed sitting in my room for months.

I've had a 4½ year relationship that ended. after that a 1 year relationship. Been on a date with a russian photo model who just recently told me she wanted to meet again sometime (it's been a while since last time). And I went on a date yesterday with someone I really fancy. (who seems to fancy me).

Now, I don't have the best body, but I don't look "fat" apart from having a beer belly. So why have I had girlfriends? I'm good with the social bits? Nope. Shy, introverted, high IQ, and strange. Still... Haha..


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I was overweight, coming in at 196 - 200 or so pounds (I'm only 5'9").
> 
> Got sick of being the fat kid and decided to lose the weight. I dropped about 60 or so pounds over the course of my Junior year in High School.
> 
> ...


In the exact same spot as you, with the exact previous weight AND height, are you a wizard?
Trying to eat more too, did you have to overeat to gain anything?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> In the exact same spot as you, with the exact previous weight AND height, are you a wizard?
> Trying to eat more too, did you have to overeat to gain anything?


 
Yes, and yes. It sucks, but it all comes down to calorie counting (and protein counting - you're supposed to have about 1 gram of protein for every pound you weigh. Hope you like eggs, chicken, and peanut butter!).


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 4, 2013)

Issac said:


> Now, I don't have the best body, but I don't look "fat" apart from having a beer belly. So why have I had girlfriends? I'm good with the social bits? Nope. Shy, introverted, *high IQ,* and strange. Still... Haha..


Having a high IQ is a bad thing now?
Impressive track record with the females though those are some pretty long relationships. Honestly I don't think I could ever be in a relationship with someone for longer than 6 months just because I'd do something to mess it up.

Forgot to say I'm underweight and have never had a girlfriend.
I used to be really terrible with girls and was really really awkward and this was probably a result of low self esteem which was caused by a lot of the stuff that was going on in my life. I eventually stopped giving a fuck and focused more on myself than what others were doing and grew confidence in myself(not just with girls but in every aspect of myself) and now I feel really good about myself and my relationships with everyone in my life(I have a lot of good close friends and I don't think there are many people who want to kill me) as a result I've been doing better in school and just feel a lot better about everything. I think you just really have to take a step back and realize that you do have good qualities and everything will be fine.
Nowadays I have a lot of luck with females and I could be in a relationship but my situation is quite complex.
Long story short I like this girl and she likes me but circumstances are stopping us from being together.


----------



## Chary (Apr 4, 2013)

17 years old, 5'3" (Hey! I'm not THAT short...*cries*) and 108lbs. Never had a romantic relationship, though, I credit that to being young and having low self confidence.


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Having a high IQ is a bad thing now?
> Impressive track record with the females though those are some pretty long relationships. Honestly I don't think I could ever be in a relationship with someone for longer than 6 months just because I'd do something to mess it up.
> ...
> Long story short I like this girl and she likes me but circumstances are stopping us from being together.


 
Many think high IQ = low social skills, nerd and weird. This isn't the case for me though, but I tend to overthink everything (though it doesn't have to have anything to do with IQ). 
Yeah, I'm quite amazed myself, but with my first we were both too young. So I think it's for the best that it ended. We grew different  (we're friends today). With my second girl, she was way too young. She was nowhere ready to settle down (and after she cheated on me and dumped me (January last year), she's been with 12 guys  yuk!) We're kinda friends today, though. 

Sooo yeah. It's time I find someone my own age  Who likes me for who I am. Since I'm obese lol'


----------



## Satangel (Apr 4, 2013)

Underweight, have some abs from mother nature. I must say there isn't a single thing that couldn't be better, I really have a lot to thank to my parents....
It's fun, being able to eat all you want, and never having to worry about blood pressure or heart disease or so. Really fun

Not to mention I got above average stamina just like that, from nature. I'm also above average in just about every sport, I just have a bit of talent I guess. 
Not to brag or so, but these are just facts about my body/life  I know how this must sound, let me clarify I'm not _good_ in every sport, I just have the talent and the possibility to be good in every sport. I need to work too to get there.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 4, 2013)

Issac said:


> Many think high IQ = low social skills, nerd and weird. This isn't the case for me though, but I tend to overthink everything (though it doesn't have to have anything to do with IQ).
> Yeah, I'm quite amazed myself, but with my first we were both too young. So I think it's for the best that it ended. We grew different  (we're friends today). With my second girl, she was way too young. She was nowhere ready to settle down (and after she cheated on me and dumped me (January last year), she's been with 12 guys  yuk!) We're kinda friends today, though.
> 
> Sooo yeah. It's time I find someone my own age  Who likes me for who I am. Since I'm obese lol'


Is there any real basis behind that stereotype?
Sorry about the second girl cheating on you that must've been tough after a whole year. Did she cheat on you early in the relationship or at the end and how can you stay friends with her man?

You should probably stop sitting around in your room if you actually wanna find someone.


----------



## Issac (Apr 4, 2013)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Is there any real basis behind that stereotype?
> Sorry about the second girl cheating on you that must've been tough after a whole year. Did she cheat on you early in the relationship or at the end and how can you stay friends with her man?
> 
> You should probably stop sitting around in your room if you actually wanna find someone.


 
Nah she cheated on me at the end. I knew it all the time, and wanted to see how long she'd lie and make up stuff. It dragged on for quite a while. And I'm too kind, that's why we're still friends. She wants to be friends, and I don't act unfriendly against her (I'm not her friend, like a normal friend).
And as I said, I was on a date yesterday  Soo yeah, I do get out of my room every once in a while  I was going to ask (but forgot) What's up with the circumstances that keeps you from the girl that likes you?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Apr 4, 2013)

Skinny,healthy,sexy,have a gf and yeah no 'real' friends.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm fat, I can't seem to drop weight (no, seriously.) BUT I have a girlfriend. But then again, no friends... ;_;


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Apr 4, 2013)

Issac said:


> Nah she cheated on me at the end. I knew it all the time, and wanted to see how long she'd lie and make up stuff. It dragged on for quite a while. And I'm too kind, that's why we're still friends. She wants to be friends, and I don't act unfriendly against her (I'm not her friend, like a normal friend).
> And as I said, I was on a date yesterday  Soo yeah, I do get out of my room every once in a while  I was going to ask (but forgot) What's up with the circumstances that keeps you from the girl that likes you?


Mostly our inability to see each other but that will probably change soon(not soon enough) but it's good you've been getting out of your room recently.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## The Pi (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm normal weight. Though I'd probably be fat if I wasn't tall since I eat tons. Recently started going out with a girl who's a bit underweight even though I have a thing for curves. (I'm feeding her up though )

Weight doesn't really matter. If the person's so fat that it affects their life greatly or so skinny that it looks like they'll break then it can become an issue but it's the person really, as soppy as that sounds.


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 4, 2013)

19 years.
6'4" ~ 1.95m
240lbs ~ 108kg

I'm overweight, but not fat nor chubby... I train in the gym 3-4 hours a day 7 days a week. I have a muscular body but not ripped... I'd say that I'm semi-ripped... 
I'm still working on a six pack since I have only a two one... 

I have:
40cm ~16" arms
130cm ~ 51" chest
76cm ~ 30" waist


----------



## Bake (Apr 4, 2013)

20 years old
172 high
64 kg

That's skinny I guess.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 4, 2013)

23, 170 or something. Im not fat, but slightly overweight. Oh and i have a happy relationship.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm two hundred pounds of muscle. My style is impetuous. My defense is impregnable, and I'm just ferocious. I just want to conquer people and their souls.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 4, 2013)

A lil underweight.
That's whay my BMI says.
How do i feel in my body? Ehh.. a couple of KG would be good lol
I always say its better to have a lil more than less weight, its almost imposible for me to get weight cause everyone in my family is skinny,but my family says that when i get older that i'll get that weight.
But i think that i am underweight cause of that virus i had.... anyways i am single lol.


----------



## ilman (Apr 4, 2013)

15 years old, 70 kg(155 lbs) and 5.75 inches tall. All in all I think I'm a bit chubby but big-ish for my age. Also, forever alone.
The Internet says that I've got a BMI of 23.9, so I'm healthy.


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 4, 2013)

slim to slightly carrying extra weight .....


----------



## Lacius (Apr 4, 2013)

Everyone here's fat but me.

You guys just need to be yourselves, unless your self has an awful personality; then you need to be someone else. Kindness and humor are good places to start. It's hard for me to engage in self-deprecating humor since I have so few flaws, but I'm sure that's something that would work well for most of you.

In all seriousness, whatever you are, somebody's gonna be into it. As long as you're not obese, most people don't really notice or care about weight that much anyway. If you are obese, either lose some weight or find someone who likes you in spite of it or because of it; things like personality, income, etc. make all the difference anyway.



Issac said:


> Wii Fit and BMI says I'm obese


BMI says you're not quite obese.


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 4, 2013)

I class myself to be a relatively slim build with just a hint of a beer belly.  (5 foot 9 - 168 lbs so BMI is just on the upper limit of fine)  

Ugly as fuck mind, but got a lass id consider to be above my station so I aint complaining


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 4, 2013)

All of the above.
But some people have a fetish for fat people, so it's not that surprising that hot and fat people get together.


----------



## Shadow_Boss (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm fat but in the progress of actually getting back into healthy shape, but have had a gf for a year and some time now who btw isn't fat or overweight.


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 12, 2013)

I got pretty chubby during middle school and didn't really notice until the end of 8th grade so I worked my ass off for a while. I'm fit and on the lower end of the BMI scale now, but not quite underweight.


----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 12, 2013)

Wii fit plus insulted me too. I don't think it took into account that I'm over 6' tall.


----------

